# Week of January 14th 2013 - It's baaaaack!



## billski (Jan 14, 2013)

Out with the sweat, in with the "seasonable weather!"
Chatter on FB

This may be the last time we see or feel 60 degrees outdoors for several weeks...AND some accumulating snow is coming Wednesday AM,
WBZ Weather



And the NWS:
Despite the recent unseasonable warmth, a return to more seasonable temperatures could bring a round of snow to Southern New England Tuesday night into Wednesday.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 14, 2013)

Too bad the snow is falling in the southern areas and not up north. They need it badly after this weekend.


----------



## billski (Jan 14, 2013)

I notice the Mansfield stake is down 8" from its high.  Could bode well for the southern vt. areas.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 14, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Everyone needs the snow, at least it not just falling in the city,platty especially needs snow now, let it snow in the Catskills please.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 14, 2013)

CT pow day wednesday @ sundown


----------



## abc (Jan 14, 2013)

Dust on crust


----------



## KevinF (Jan 14, 2013)

Weird.  Looking at the NWS site (www.weather.gov) shows "clear" for my town (Marlborough) for the entire week.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 15, 2013)

abc said:


> Dust on crust



Blue ice with a deceptive frosting of white fluff. Isn't that everybody's favorite?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 15, 2013)

Snow For Hunter yahoo snow.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 15, 2013)

Sent it north! People in CT just complain about it. :lol:


----------



## kingslug (Jan 15, 2013)

At least Hunter will blow enough to bury the crust somewhat...


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like NNE will fair "ok" out of this.  Check out the nws charts

http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/wx_charts.htm


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2013)

As this storm keeps getting bumped northward, it's getting better and better, at least for the Catskills, s.VT, MA and NH.  Hopefully it outperforms on snow totals.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 16, 2013)

The way it's stretched out, I wouldn't expect it to overperform but it did move north nicely.


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2013)

My backyard in MA has over 4" easily which is the top end of predictions.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 16, 2013)

4" in Albany NY as of 7:10 this am and snowing heavy.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
4 inches in Orange County NY.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> My backyard in MA has over 4" easily which is the top end of predictions.


Nice!!


----------

